# 8 weeks in an calyx not swelling



## strawberrycough (Mar 24, 2009)

currently have a strawberry cough bush 8 weeks in flower and the calyx are almost non existant, huge 10 inch colas, does this girl just need more time to put on weight? also have 2 bushs from seeds brough home on a recent trip to jamaica and they are just a few days away from harvest with fat swollen calyx. guess this is the difference in strains? thanks


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 24, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 
sorry.


----------



## strawberrycough (Mar 24, 2009)

well since the girl is sleepin i'll have to post up 2moro.


----------



## strawberrycough (Mar 25, 2009)

first 2 are the jamaican buds, near ready for harvest

the rest are 2 of the cough colas.... lots of pistals but calyx arent swollen.


----------

